# 15" t8 light upgrade thoughts



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

since I am using a 10 gallon with a couple t5's and a single t8. I am thinking there is room in the hood for a second set of end caps. Question is, could the ballast handle two or would I need to upgrade the ballast. I'm just thinking of doing tihs for fun as well as getting me sort of setup for a major one later on in time.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Depends on what kind of ballast you have. It should indicate on the labeling whether it can handle more than one bulb.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

To sound stupid. Where on what lable do I find tihs information, on the balast itself?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> To sound stupid. Where on what lable do I find tihs information, on the balast itself?


Yes, it should be on the ballast.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will check it out tomorrow.


----------

